# PPS dummy



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, so apparently I do not follow directions well...
I made the Macro mix but forgot that I needed to use distilled water, so I have the undisolved mix lingering at the bottom that everyone is talking about. I also have only been doing 1 ml of the solution for my forty gallon tank, and I should be doing 4? To top that, I have been dosing right before or seconds after turning my lights on, which consist of 100 watts (mercury vapor) and two 55 watts Coralife tube (one red, one blue). I am also storing my Macro solution in an empty milk jug - any suggestions on something better to use? As far as the TE goes...I have not been adding because what I have right now is Flourish Trace and was unsure how much to use because it seems everytime I have dosed this in the past I have ended up with a slight algae outbreak. Suggestions would be helpful! LOL - and I promise to pay attention this time! (ducking)


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Yes, 4ml of #1 and 4ml of #2 in to 40gallon aquarium in the morning. If the chemicals don't dissolve in two days then you need to dispose it and do it with distilled water. The reason why the chemicals don't dissolve is hardness in your tap water. You can use Coke plastic bottles. 

You use 5Wpg. I hope you have the lighting period right. It is described in the Guide. I think the trace elements mix should be dosed as per manufacturer recommendation, unless somebody here has a better idea.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I will say that Flourish Trace is not an actual trace suppliment. It contains only a very few nutrients in small amounts. What you want to use is Flourish Comprehensive, a trace suppliment. Yes, that is confusing. Also, many people say Flourish Trace meaning Flourish Comprehensive. I just wanted to make sure you were not dosing the wrong thing.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Dennis. EahInMass, I would rather get the proper TE.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys! So I will do what you suggested and dump the remainder of my mixture and start fresh with distilled! So as for the Trace Elements...what is the main one used by the industry? And where should I order it? The lighting is something my other half decided on, though I am more of a person that would rather go by the book and I realize that that amount of lighting is too high according to the standards. What problems am I going to be looking at here? It's been up and running this way for about two to three weeks and I have not noticed an algae growth. In fact, I am not sure if it is a combination of that and the mixture I've been adding, but the algae on the front of my glass is taking longer to build up than normal. Strange, as I am still feeding the same and doing my weekly 1/3 water changes, so that has not changed. Thanks again for the replies, it truly means a lot to me that you are all taking time to help me out!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

In my opinion, the two best trace suppliments on the market are Flourish Comprehensive and Tropica Aquacare (or something like that. They changed the name but not eh formulation receintly). Both are available through www.bigalsonline. com. Flourish is by far cheaper but IMO, just as good. Don't bother with Kent or any other brands. Stick with Seachem or Tropica. Seachem has a forum here at APC and are very responsive to questions and support. You can also buy enough for a year and store most of it in the fridge. Its cheaper that way.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

You can get the TE from the same place with the other chemicals.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

can't seem to find that Flourish Comprehensive Dennis. Does it have another name? I would rather stay with Flourish if that is the most recommended. Is it the same as Flourish Excel?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Here it is:

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Flourish.html

As opposed to Flourish _Trace_:

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/FlourishTrace.html


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks so much!


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I just got my digital scale from ebay in yesterday and remixed my macro solution. I also had ordered the CSM+B from Greg Watson so now I have two new fresh mixtures that are accurate, yay! So I was not sure...being that I am going to be dosing these two mixtures, should I still pick up the Flourish Comprehensive or is the CSM+B the equivelant to that? I also picked up some 1 liter water jugs from target that seem to serve the purpose and conserve space at the same time. Is it alright that I have it on top of my refrigerator, or should the mixtures be refrigerated? Thanks again for all your help guys. Even though I am clueless about these solutions, your help has really gotten my tank on the right path...I can really see the difference (and this is all before getting the solutions right)! I can only imagine what it is going to look like in a month or so!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
There is no need for more chemicals, the two solutions will do it. Top of a refrigerator is not the best place. You want to keep the bottles in dark and cooler place like a cabinet.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

got it. thanks again Edward!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

You are Welcome.


----------

